# Problems after rooting Samsung Galaxy S4 mini



## alenebu

Hi everyone!

Listen, I have a problem. I just rooted my Samsung Galaxy s4 mini by following this video "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgsaf8xeMI4" 

The problem is that, after applying odin, the device restarted and got the following message:

"RECOVERING BOOTING...
Set warranty Bit: recovery"


Nothing happens afterwards. What should I do? Have I lost the phone forever? Please, tell me it's not so. I would really be glad if someone could possibly help me out.

Thanks in advance,

alenebu


----------



## alenebu

The problem is that, after applying odin, the device restarted and got the following message:

"RECOVERING BOOTING...
Set warranty Bit: recovery"


Nothing happens afterwards. What should I do? Have I lost the phone forever? Please, tell me it's not so. I would really be glad if someone could possibly help me out.

Thanks in advance,

alenebu


----------



## alenebu

Please, help me. I'm desperately in need


----------



## joeten

Moved to Android for further help


----------



## T_Rex

If you can't get past that error you may consider going back to stock.

[GUIDE] Unroot/Unbrick, Flash official stock firmware on Galaxy S4 GT-I9500 & I9505 - xda-developers


----------



## alenebu

Sorry Chronogeek if I disturb you again, but I'm not really an expert in this field. 

I get to this section:

*"Bootloop troubleshooting:* Bootloop occurs when a smartphone is not able to boot properly and stuck on Bootanimation and mainly caused by system files interfering with each others which cause instability and/or crash at the boot sequence. How to fix:
- Boot the device either into stock or custom recovery mode, wipe cache then reboot, if still, boot again in recovery and wipe data/factory reset then reboot. If not:
- Restore a nandroid backup with custom recovery if present. If not:
- Flash or reflash the official stock firmware. If not:
- Flash stock firmware with the appropriate pit file, after "pass", unplug usb cable, pull battery out for a minute, insert it, boot into recovery, wipe data and cache, reboot. "



I am already lost at the first stage...


----------



## moeziff

What I did when I had this problem was unroot the phone by putting back the stock firmware. To do this, I had gotten the md5.tar file for the same build of the model. If you don't have the file for the same build, it would fail. In odin mode and put the file in AP/PDA and it went back to normal.


----------

